# What state should I move to in America?



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

I guess I’ll try this again


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 29, 2022)

Move to NYC because everybody's your friend in NYC.  :}


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 29, 2022)

For the love of all that is sacred avoid the deep south. Try out west near the national parks.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Do you live on your own?


----------



## ben909 (Jul 29, 2022)

avoid the south and California, they have massive water issues, go somewhere that can support a population


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 29, 2022)

Fuhgettaboutit!
Come to New Jersey and pick an exit.


----------



## Regret (Jul 29, 2022)

Given the complete lack of information and anything to go by it is going to be quite difficult for anyone to give a recommendation that would meet your unstated needs.


----------



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 29, 2022)

There alot of furrys in new york.


----------



## Jazefex (Jul 29, 2022)

Florida. East coast southern states. Very nice weather and the people mean well most of the time


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

I’m out in western New York and quite like it here. Progressive, good social safety nets, and fun things to see/do. Upstate New York also has a ton of natural beauty. 

I’ve lived all over the USA (except west coast) and by far prefer New York over anywhere else. I will recommend not to go into the cities of the lower half of the state. Those areas are incredibly expensive and have different laws than the rest of New York. Upstate/WNY can be very rural in some areas, though, so I’d recommend checking for more progressive urban areas to move to. Buffalo is also a very nice city.


----------



## Jazefex (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’m out in western New York and quite like it here. Progressive, good social safety nets, and fun things to see/do. Upstate New York also has a ton of natural beauty.
> 
> I’ve lived all over the USA (except west coast) and by far prefer New York over anywhere else. I will recommend not to go into the cities of the lower half of the state. Those areas are incredibly expensive and have different laws than the rest of New York. Upstate/WNY can be very rural in some areas, though, so I’d recommend checking for more progressive urban areas to move to. Buffalo is also a very nice city.


I respect that. i never been there honestly. I wouldn’t care for the big city parts, the rural part my be nice and cool


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 29, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> I’m out in western New York and quite like it here. Progressive, good social safety nets, and fun things to see/do. Upstate New York also has a ton of natural beauty.
> 
> I’ve lived all over the USA (except west coast) and by far prefer New York over anywhere else. I will recommend not to go into the cities of the lower half of the state. Those areas are incredibly expensive and have different laws than the rest of New York. Upstate/WNY can be very rural in some areas, though, so I’d recommend checking for more progressive urban areas to move to. Buffalo is also a very nice city.


North of Syracuse is not an area I'd recommend living in to your average person.

It's a region sometimes called the Tug Hill Plateau, and... it's got some of the worst winter snowfall.

That, and much of it's rural enough to be an issue.

I actually plan to move out of there in the coming years and head closer to Syracuse itself because... that area is meant for more nature-oriented people, which I am NOT.


----------



## Jazefex (Jul 29, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> North of Syracuse is not an area I'd recommend living in to your average person.
> 
> It's a region sometimes called the Tug Hill Plateau, and... it's got some of the worst winter snowfall.
> 
> ...


Were all different and some prefer city some do not. If you do want to move to a big city make sure you stay safe and find good roomates/ area to live thats safe


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Move to NYC because everybody's your friend in NYC.  :}


It’s too crowded plus I still wanna own a gun lol


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Fuhgettaboutit!
> Come to New Jersey and pick an exit.


I wanna pump my own gas so no


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

ben909 said:


> avoid the south and California, they have massive water issues, go somewhere that can support a population


I was thinking about Colorado cause I might start smoking weed for my anxiety


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s too crowded plus I still wanna own a gun lol


It's not that crowded here and I'm not speaking on that last part, lol.

But I'm getting you're talking about moving after college, so I say eventually NYC might be for you since politically you'd fit in here, though we have all types here since things are pretty welcoming. Obviously the art scene is big here, with all the galleries and installations here along with the art schools and museums. There are also a lot of animation and content companies here; I know a few friends who work at Vimeo, which is based here. The city also has programs for artist employment as well too.

I live in Manhattan and I'm not going to sugarcoat it, the rent can be high here; apparently the average rent is $5,058 a month here, and the median price $4,050 according DouglasElliman. That said, my rent is $3,500, which is affordable for me and that is split that three ways, which is even more reasonable. But the outer boroughs, Brooklyn, Queens, The Bronx, and Staten Island are decent, $2,500 is probably is where appraisers would try to put the rent in these places, but you could find a place for $1,800 if you know where you look. Also, Manhattan has is affordable neighborhoods too; I used to live in Chinatown and there is still reasonable subletting down there. Harlem is also not yet bad rent-wise.

Downsides aside, I'd say I like it here because there is a lot of opportunity here and I'd say this is the best city in the world out of all the ones I've been to. We've got everything here and people from everywhere here. Every cuisine is available here and we have a diverse array of neighborhoods with deep history and traditions. We have companies from the world over here, many headquartered here decades, including the firm I work for. Most professionals generally have chance somewhere here and salaries can pay well here. The cost of living can be high, but the city is big enough that you can find affordable things in all five boroughs as well too.

Even with the pandemic, I'd recommend the city to somebody looking for a permanent place to settle.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Alaska. They pay you to live there.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Alaska. They pay you to live there.


It can be picturesque and Anchorage can be fun, but there's not a lot to do out there.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It can be picturesque and Anchorage can be fun, but there's not a lot to do out there.



There is a metric shit ton of stuff to do.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Alaska. They pay you to live there.


Excited to see the results of the UBI they’re offering. This will work as an excellent case study for UBI and its application in the United States. If all goes well, we could potentially implement that nationwide. We shall see!


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> It's not that crowded here and I'm not speaking on that last part, lol.
> 
> But I'm getting you're talking about moving after college, so I say eventually NYC might be for you since politically you'd fit in here, though we have all types here since things are pretty welcoming. Obviously the art scene is big here, with all the galleries and installations here along with the art schools and museums. There are also a lot of animation and content companies here; I know a few friends who work at Vimeo, which is based here. The city also has programs for artist employment as well too.
> 
> ...


2/3 rds of police lawsuits come from New York and police already frighten me enough


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Alaska. They pay you to live there.


Colorado does too


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Colorado does too


Yeah but Alaska has less people and I consider that a plus


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> There is a metric shit ton of stuff to do.


Tourist stuff, sure. But actually living out there is different. I was mainly at Anchorage, Nome, and Unalaska for work, though, so maybe you can add some context I'm missing.



Kope said:


> 2/3 rds of police lawsuits come from New York and police already frighten me enough


I've lived here all my life except when I've worked out of state or abroad. I've never been arrested, pulled over, stopped or frisked, or ticketed. I'm also friends with cops, one of whom I was best man at his wedding. Have I had problems with individual cops? Sure, but those were interpersonal problem and biggest case was a relative, who is no longer on the force.

But like I said before, the city is big; 8 million people live here and that generates a lot of lawsuits. NYPD has problems, but it's not the worst PD out there.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Tourist stuff, sure. But actually living out there is different. I was mainly at Anchorage, Nome, and Unalaska for work, though, so maybe you can add some context I'm missing.
> 
> 
> I've lived here all my life except when I've worked out of state or abroad. I've never been arrested, pulled over, stopped or frisked, or ticketed. I'm also friends with cops, one of whom I was best man at his wedding. Have I had problems with individual cops? Sure, but those were interpersonal problem and biggest case was a relative, who is no longer on the force.
> ...


It’s not my fault you couldn’t find anything to do


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> It’s not my fault you couldn’t find anything to do


I was working, not on vacation. But I found stuff to do. Just not enough stay there or consider retiring there. 

My tastes aren't everyone's, though.


----------



## Kope (Jul 29, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> Tourist stuff, sure. But actually living out there is different. I was mainly at Anchorage, Nome, and Unalaska for work, though, so maybe you can add some context I'm missing.
> 
> 
> I've lived here all my life except when I've worked out of state or abroad. I've never been arrested, pulled over, stopped or frisked, or ticketed. I'm also friends with cops, one of whom I was best man at his wedding. Have I had problems with individual cops? Sure, but those were interpersonal problem and biggest case was a relative, who is no longer on the force.
> ...


I make decisions based on factual/ statistical evidence not Personal experience no offense


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> I make decisions based on factual/ statistical evidence not Personal experience no offense


Fair, but also look at how many lawsuits are settled; that's important and that's where accountability happened.

But there is Jersey and Connecticut too. Jersey is actually pretty decent.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

I just want some place that has things to do with people my age but also not too populated


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s too crowded plus I still wanna own a gun lol


Minnesota has pretty relaxed gun control laws in spite of being a “blue” state. It is starting to get expensive to live in some areas, though, especially the Minneapolis-St. Paul area.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Alaska. They pay you to live there.


I'm going to move to Alaska and marry a bear.


----------



## TheDoorMatt (Jul 30, 2022)

Nobody ever goes to Kansas, apparently its too calm here...


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 30, 2022)

What're you looking for in a state, Kope?


----------



## Kumali (Jul 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to move to Alaska and marry a bear.



I think you might have the opening line of a country song there.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 30, 2022)

Kumali said:


> I think you might have the opening line of a country song there.


I am way ahead of you.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm going to move to Alaska and marry a bear.


Ah so you’re the otter in the relationship


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> What're you looking for in a state, Kope?


I want to be around people/furs my age while also not having to worry about police brutality or crime. Free/cheap healthcare and better social safety nets would be nice too but idk about that. I just want to be able to live as comfortable as I can on my own considering I have autism.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> I want to be around people/furs my age while also not having to worry about police brutality or crime. Free/cheap healthcare and better social safety nets would be nice too but idk about that. I just want to be able to live as comfortable as I can on my own considering I have autism.


I mean, there's California, New York, New Jersey, Washington and Vermont. I've been to or lived all over them and they've got relatively strong social safety nets while being nice places to live.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 30, 2022)

Somewhere in Texas:


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> I want to be around people/furs my age while also not having to worry about police brutality or crime. Free/cheap healthcare and better social safety nets would be nice too but idk about that. I just want to be able to live as comfortable as I can on my own considering I have autism.



Well I live out in the ghetto so I can’t exactly recommend you come to my _exact _area lol.

*But *like I said earlier in the thread, WNY is one of the best places I’ve ever lived. I’ve lived all over the USA: Rust Belt, Deep South, New England — you name it!

I picked WNY for its social safety nets, strong LGBT-friendly culture and events, amazing natural beauty, progressive politics, and diversity.

WNY has good safety nets including, but not limited to: Medicaid covering a VERY wide range of issues, food stamps, free sexual healthcare, heavy union backing, section 9 (poverty) housing, education grants, and much more.

Politics lean heavily democrat — even republicans tend to vote for pro-safety net policy. Very progressive culture, a fuck ton of LGBT clubs, spaces, and communities. Left-leaning organizations and active political scene — if you’re into that.

Police all over the USA are going to be brutalizing people — especially racial minorities. That’s an unavoidable fact, unfortunately. Although, police budget out here is a good balance between funding for proper training + equipment AND re-investment into social programs that MUCH more effectively lower crime than over-policing. I’ve lived here a while, out in one of the highest crime cities in the USA, in the ghetto — I’ve not had any issues with cops. Granted… I’m a white guy in an almost entirely black area so I probably won’t face issues; however, I think that you’ll be fine as long as you’re white/white passing!

Gun laws are eh (to me) out here. Stricter, have to be 21, and certain gun types are banned. However, you can still own firearms and MANY people here do. There’s even clubs for those who fancy them… if that’s your thing! We have the SRA, NRA, DRA, and other various rifle association clubs out here!

There’s lots of twenty-somethings out in WNY. Definitely not a boomer area lol. There’s active clubbing and party scenes. Although, that may or may not be your thing — it does show that young people are around. There’s especially heavy young populations around the universities so you could always check out those areas!

One of my favorite features: good CoL. Median rent in my city is $1,400 and minimum wage is $15/hour. Although, this is still grossly low for a worker — it’s much better than a large majority of the USA. Upstate NY is considered one of the most affordable places to live FYI. Also, groceries ain’t taxed so it’s much cheaper to feed yourself.

Anyways, there’s obviously other great places to live in the USA. However, I chose NYS because it’s a great place with good culture and support systems. I genuinely recommend it. Good luck with finding the state that’s right for you! There’s plenty of awesome states and cities out there :3

Edit: weed is legal here!


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jul 30, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Politics lean heavily democrat — even republicans tend to vote for pro-safety net policy.


While I don't want to discuss too much about politics, that IS a strange quirk I've noticed with New York in general, delving into the state's history.

You'd be surprised how many Republicans are straight-up liberal in this state.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While I don't want to discuss too much about politics, that IS a strange quirk I've noticed with New York in general, delving into the state's history.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many Republicans are straight-up liberal in this state.


Right? Noticed the same thing myself. That’s something that really surprised me. Save aside the suuuuper rural areas — most people are very socially progressive out here.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, there's California, New York, New Jersey, Washington and Vermont. I've been to or lived all over them and they've got relatively strong social safety nets while being nice places to live.


Hmm is there places in New York that aren’t as crowded?


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Firuthi Dragovic said:


> While I don't want to discuss too much about politics, that IS a strange quirk I've noticed with New York in general, delving into the state's history.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many Republicans are straight-up liberal in this state.


That’s strange


----------



## Flamingo (Jul 30, 2022)

Lots of places in NY aren't crowded. Colorado is also lovely.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Flamingo said:


> Lots of places in NY aren't crowded. Colorado is also lovely.


Dang it now I can’t decide between New York and Colorado


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Dang it now I can’t decide between New York and Colorado



But have you ever been to the U.S. Virgin Islands?


----------



## Rimna (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> But have you ever been to the U.S. Virgin Islands?



They aren't Virgin after I wen...

_"This video has been demonetized"_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Rimna said:


> They aren't Virgin after I wen...
> 
> _"This video has been demonetized"_



(Visit uvi.edu for more information)


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> But have you ever been to the U.S. Virgin Islands?


Nope


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nope


I’m just saying, if I was going to be homeless, I would choose a tropical island to be homeless on. I still might.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm is there places in New York that aren’t as crowded?


I mean, we're not living on top of each other here in the city, but yeah. There are a lot of vacancies up in Harlem, down on the lower East Side, much of the West Side running from the 60s down to the end of High Line (a lot of that happens to be ridiculously priced, though), and in the outer boroughs. Plus, you've got the rest of the state. It's not like peak congestion Beijing, if that is what you're thinking.

But I could post pictures from some runs and walking, if you'd like?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 30, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, we're not living on top of each other here in the city, but yeah. There are a lot of vacancies up in Harlem, down on the lower East Side, much of the West Side running from the 60s down to the end of High Line (a lot of that happens to be ridiculously priced, though), and in the outer boroughs. Plus, you've got the rest of the state. It's not like peak congestion Beijing, if that is what you're thinking.
> 
> But I could post pictures from some runs and walking, if you'd like?



I have been to NYC many times. If that’s your world, fine, but it is literally a cluster fuck to anyone else. It gives me panic attacks.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have been to NYC many times. If that’s your world, fine, but it is literally a cluster fuck to anyone else. It gives me panic attacks.


I think city speaks for itself, but it's not everyone, for sure. 

But we have weed for that.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 30, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have been to NYC many times. If that’s your world, fine, but it is literally a cluster fuck to anyone else. It gives me panic attacks.


How to say, "I never left Manhattan" without saying I never left Manhattan, lol-


----------



## PercyD (Jul 30, 2022)

North Carolina- New York Transplant here--

It's actually very easy to settle into NYC. I was able to get free health care. I figured out how to get the city to pay to start my business. Theres a lot of opportunity here if you can hustle.

And if crowds aren't your thing, cause they are not mine for sure, there are places in Queens that are nice. But I plan to make my money here and move back to NC. Bring some of my NYC friends with me and buy a small town down here.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> Hmm is there places in New York that aren’t as crowded?


I'll answer that cause I live in a place =u=//

I'm very partial to Queens. It's mildly suburban, you can get away with not having a car, but there are town homes out here.
I've lived in Northern Queens (like Flushing). Great Chinese, Korean, Mongolian food- very cheap too.
Housing is also (reasonable).

I've also lived in (Southeast) Queens, like Jamaica and Briarwood. Great Middle Eastern, Mexican, and Peruvian food. Fairly priced. Housing is much more reasonable... for now. It's starting to gentrify. But you can easily find someone renting out their split level home. I have a house with a garden and a backyard thats right next to (several) trains.
I've heard some good things about Northern Brooklyn too.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Dang it now I can’t decide between New York and Colorado


New York has more things to do but Colorado doesn’t have as much police brutality. Idk which one


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> I mean, we're not living on top of each other here in the city, but yeah. There are a lot of vacancies up in Harlem, down on the lower East Side, much of the West Side running from the 60s down to the end of High Line (a lot of that happens to be ridiculously priced, though), and in the outer boroughs. Plus, you've got the rest of the state. It's not like peak congestion Beijing, if that is what you're thinking.
> 
> But I could post pictures from some runs and walking, if you'd like?


Sure as long as you show me your beautiful legs in them ;P


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> New York has more things to do but Colorado doesn’t have as much police brutality. Idk which one


Nah, Police Brutality is a thing everywhere. Its just in Colorado theyre all probably too high.

The best way to decide is to determine what sort of crowd/culture you wanna be in. Every city has its own culture, and its nice to find a place you fit in.

I moved in NYC because I wanted to be in a metropolitan city with different kinds of people. Also, NYC is good for business. They really respect and support small business and creative people. It's also a "socialist haven". You pay high taxes, but you get a lot of services to help you survive- I literally live in NYC because I can get free access to mental health services. I would have died, honestly--
Also, you have a lot of infrastructure so you don't have to invest in driving/supporting a car.

Colorado may not have this. But I 've never lived there.

Plus NYC- everyone stays in their own lane. Everyone might stare at you if you are weird, but they aren't gonna harass you for it. Hell, they might even try to make you their friend.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Hmm new york


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

now I just need to learn what’s the first step to moving there


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> now I just need to learn what’s the first step to moving there



Visit, preferably with a someone who lives there.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> New York has more things to do but Colorado doesn’t have as much police brutality. Idk which one


Always choose the safer option, no matter how boring that option is.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 31, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> Always choose the safer option, no matter how boring that option is.



I have a basement with a locking door. Very safe. xD


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

I think I want to move to Washington


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

As you can see I'm very decisive


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I think I want to move to Washington


Washington State?
Whats going on out there? I'm curious~.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> now I just need to learn what’s the first step to moving there


New York is pretty easy, I think. First thing, you gotta find a place to live. (This is all assuming you are a U.S citizen btw.)

*If you are in the QUILTBAG, there are a bunch of facebook groups for finding roommates.* Thats how I found my current place. I would say, though, stick to Queens. 
You'll need a budget of _at least_ $800 for a room. About $2000 for a whole apartment. 

You should save 4 x your rent. Half of that is going into moving in (first month's rent + deposit). The other half will cover you while you find a job. Don't send money to ANYONE until you sign a lease.

*Second thing, you gotta find a job! If you're into technology, PerScholas is pretty good.* They will get you certifications, and they will help you get work. If you go this route, though, you gotta get the funds to support yourself for 3-4 months (4x your rent). 
*Otherwise, you can try Starbucks.* They have a union, and its low barrier to entry. Even NYC has a place to help you find a job called *Workforce1*. 
*Connect to a few BID (Business Industrial Districts) or Business Associations.* See if they have any small businesses that are hiring. Even becoming someone's virtual assistant would be good, you could start that while you are moving into the city.

Once you have a place to live and a job, you are set! You can get to NYC by air or by train. Book your seat months in advance for savings.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Washington State?
> Whats going on out there? I'm curious~.


It’s 1 when it comes to quality of life apparently according to websites I’ve found


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> It’s 1 when it comes to quality of life apparently according to websites I’ve found


Eh... I think you should probably find a different metric.

Like, what sort of crowd do you want to be around? Do you like music? Art? What sort of cultural values do you have? Do you want to drive a car? Or do you want public transit?

Determine those things first. Then decide where you want to live.

For example, Minnesota has an excellent music scene. That was one of my options when I first started out. I got a job doing research while I was in University. They also have excellent ethnic food. I connected to a cosplaying group while I was there. Their public transit in Minneapolis was pretty good. I decided not to, though. I liked NYC better.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 31, 2022)

New York has good pizza so that's as good as reason as any to move there.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Rimna said:


> New York has good pizza so that's as good as reason as any to move there.


Good pizza, yes. Its the only thing Manhattan is good for, lol.

But bagels, no. Best bagels are in Montreal. I made a trip just to test this theory. -- And it's only a 20 minute flight to Montreal for the bagels, so bonus.

Also, edit:
New York has good bagels. Yes. I love it with lox. However, the _best_ is in Montreal. Montreal is just a nice trip from NY in general.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Good pizza, yes. Its the only thing Manhattan is good for, lol.
> 
> But bagels, no. Best bagels are in Montreal. I made a trip just to test this theory. -- And it's only a 20 minute flight to Montreal for the bagels, so bonus.



While I do not doubt the deliciousness of a Montrealian bagel, I feel compelled to confidently point out that New Jersey bagels are, have always been, and will always be the best. People say it's the water, but it's probably better not to think about it too much.

Also, New Jersey pizza is slightly better than New York if you go to a real pizzeria of which every town has at least 5.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> While I do not doubt the deliciousness of a Montrealian bagel, I feel compelled to confidently point out that New Jersey bagels are, have always been, and will always be the best. People say it's the water, but it's probably better not to think about it too much.
> 
> Also, New Jersey pizza is slightly better than New York if you go to a real pizzeria of which every town has at least 5.


Now you listen here-
Montreal makes light, fluffy bagels made with honey water.

What is New Jersey doing? Huh?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Now you listen here-
> Montreal makes light, fluffy bagels made with honey water.
> 
> What is New Jersey doing? Huh?



5 words: Taylor ham egg and cheese.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> 5 words: Taylor ham egg and cheese.


I may stand corrected. I may.
But that is just what is being done with the bagel after it's made- not the composition of the bagel.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> I may stand corrected. I may.
> But that is just what is being done with the bagel after it's made- not the composition of the bagel.



No one knows besides our mystical bagel smiths who have been passing down the secret recipes for generations.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> No one knows besides our mystical bagel smiths who have been passing down the secret recipes for generations.


Describe the bagel in question.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> New Jersey


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Describe the bagel in question.


Imagine heaven, but in bagel form.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Imagine heaven, but in bagel form.


Thats not good enough!
Texture! Taste! Come on, man~...


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Good pizza, yes. Its the only thing Manhattan is good for, lol.
> 
> But bagels, no. Best bagels are in Montreal. I made a trip just to test this theory. -- And it's only a 20 minute flight to Montreal for the bagels, so bonus.
> 
> ...



I have been to Montreal, but I neglected to have a bagel. As an amateur bagel enthusiast, I must try these French bagels!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Thats not good enough!
> Texture! Taste! Come on, man~...



There's a bit of variety because people like different styles.
I like them golden brown, soft and doughy, and warm but not toasted.  I've heard people ask for the ones that are dark crispy on the outside.  

And if bagels and pizza aren't your thing, every town has its own diner, too.  Everything in NJ is either a pizzeria, deli, shopping mall, house of worship (all different religions), diner, or health care provider.  Hmm..wonder if there's a correlation.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 31, 2022)

As a former NJ resident and a current NY resident — nothing beats NJ bagels and food! Sorry!


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> As a former NJ resident and a current NY resident — nothing beats NJ bagels and food! Sorry!


Nah son. I've at least tried NY bagels. But Montreal is where its at.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> There's a bit of variety because people like different styles.
> I like them golden brown, soft and doughy, and warm but not toasted.  I've heard people ask for the ones that are dark crispy on the outside.
> 
> And if bagels and pizza aren't your thing, every town has its own diner, too.  Everything in NJ is either a pizzeria, deli, shopping mall, house of worship (all different religions), diner, or health care provider.  Hmm..wonder if there's a correlation.


I think the people in Montreal steam their bagels. They're doughy, but it's light like a wafer. You can taste the honey water that they use. 

I'll have to investigate this myself, clearly. 
-Where is the best sample of bagel, Mallard?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> I think the people in Montreal steam their bagels. They're doughy, but it's light like a wafer. You can taste the honey water that they use.
> 
> I'll have to investigate this myself, clearly.
> -Where is the best sample of bagel, Mallard?



I'm a merganser. Mallards are my cousins.

NJ.com lists these 44 places as the best, but probably any place that isn't a chain. I'm a fan of Oakland Bagels.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 31, 2022)

PercyD said:


> Nah son. I've at least tried NY bagels. But Montreal is where its at.


You’ll have to ship me free bagels so I can decide


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> You’ll have to ship me free bagels so I can decide


Nah son.
_Roadtrip._ Lets go--


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> I'm a merganser. Mallards are my cousins.
> 
> NJ.com lists these 44 places as the best, but probably any place that isn't a chain. I'm a fan of Oakland Bagels.


I stand corrected, _Merganser._ Give my regards to the cousins--

I'll save this for research.


----------



## PercyD (Jul 31, 2022)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> I have been to Montreal, but I neglected to have a bagel. As an amateur bagel enthusiast, I must try these French bagels!


I think I overdosed on Canadian breakfast and poutine while I was there, lol.

I have _zero _self control.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 31, 2022)

None


----------



## Kumali (Jul 31, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> No one knows besides our mystical bagel smiths who have been passing down the secret recipes for generations.


I'm totally gonna start a band called The Mystical Bagelsmiths.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

I’m moving to Washington. Now to find a place that is inexpensive there. Hmm


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m moving to Washington. Now to find a place that is inexpensive there. Hmm


I hope you like rain lol


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> I hope you like rain lol


I actually do lol


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I actually do lol


Good man, rain is amazing.
When I was little I never understood all the cartoons where people would get sad about it raining lol


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Yeah it always gives me peace


----------



## Regret (Jul 31, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> Good man, rain is amazing.
> When I was little I never understood all the cartoons where people would get sad about it raining lol


Working outside has tainted my perception of rain.  I like the rain if I can sit inside and watch it, but working an eight to twelve hour shift during a downpour gets very old really quick.


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Regret said:


> Working outside has tainted my perception of rain.  I like the rain if I can sit inside and watch it, but working an eight to twelve hour shift during a downpour gets very old really quick.


Work inside then


----------



## Regret (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Work inside then


I would absolutely loathe working inside.  Just because I find working in the rain to be a nuisance does not mean that I dislike being outside.


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m moving to Washington. Now to find a place that is inexpensive there. Hmm


Enjoy it! If I ever were to leave NY, it would most likely be to Washington state! Good luck :3


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Enjoy it! If I ever were to leave NY, it would most likely be to Washington state! Good luck :3


Thnx I might visit new york from time to time though :3


----------



## Smityyyy (Jul 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Thnx I might visit new york from time to time though :3


Hmu we can grab lunch or drinks :3


----------



## Kope (Jul 31, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> Hmu we can grab lunch or drinks :3


As long as it's not from the trash can


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 1, 2022)

If you do move, it would probably be a good idea to see if you have a friend who already lives in the area who would let you stay with them. If not, then maybe you can see if you can find someone who is also planning to move there so neither of you will have to deal with such a big change own your own. Obviously, make sure that you know them enough that you know you can trust them first.


----------



## Kope (Aug 1, 2022)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> If you do move, it would probably be a good idea to see if you have a friend who already lives in the area who would let you stay with them. If not, then maybe you can see if you can find someone who is also planning to move there so neither of you will have to deal with such a big change own your own. Obviously, make sure that you know them enough that you know you can trust them first.


I don’t trust anyone


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don’t trust anyone


What do you think it would take for you to trust someone? Or do you think you are not able to trust someone no matter what?


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> I don’t trust anyone


What the heck?! You can always trust a raccoon… I swear I wouldn’t give you trash as a gift.

_Pushes trash aside with my hind paws. _


----------



## Kope (Aug 1, 2022)

Smityyyy said:


> What the heck?! You can always trust a raccoon… I swear I wouldn’t give you trash as a gift.
> 
> _Pushes trash aside with my hind paws. _


People have disappointed me too much in the past


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Aug 1, 2022)

Kope said:


> People have disappointed me too much in the past


I'm sorry that you are not able to trust anyone. If it makes you feel better, I know for a fact that I have no intention of ever doing something like hurt you.


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 1, 2022)

Washington state is the only state I know anything about because my ex fiance lives there in Seattle.

It seems nice. There are some wild areas with interesting wildlife if you like that kind of thing. And I believe that (correct me if I'm wrong) weed is legal there. 

Do you drive? My fiance lived in a place called North Bend for a while in a yurt in the forest and he was miles away from the nearest grocery store. A car is probably helpful if you live in the wilderness.


----------



## Kope (Aug 1, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> Washington state is the only state I know anything about because my ex fiance lives there in Seattle.
> 
> It seems nice. There are some wild areas with interesting wildlife if you like that kind of thing. And I believe that (correct me if I'm wrong) weed is legal there.
> 
> Do you drive? My fiance lived in a place called North Bend for a while in a yurt in the forest and he was miles away from the nearest grocery store. A car is probably helpful if you live in the wilderness.


Yeah I drive but I was hoping I could find a place where I don't need a car


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2022)

So @Kope do you have a job or transfer offer that is going to allow you to move?

Where you can find work may determine the best answer.


----------



## Kope (Aug 2, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> So @Kope do you have a job or transfer offer that is going to allow you to move?
> 
> Where you can find work may determine the best answer.


I'll call the seatle mayor and he'll help me out lol


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2022)

Kope said:


> I'll call the seatle mayor and he'll help me out lol



Is this thread idea mostly a fantasy then, or are you actually planning on moving?

I would really advise organising work before planning a move.


----------



## Kope (Aug 3, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Is this thread idea mostly a fantasy then, or are you actually planning on moving?
> 
> I would really advise organising work before planning a move.


Yeah but I’m still in college for a bachelor in art so I got a few years to go


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 5, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah but I’m still in college for a bachelor in art so I got a few years to go


Good luck with your degree. 
I hope you are looking for internships, to line up a job you will enjoy afterwards.


----------



## Kope (Aug 5, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> Good luck with your degree.
> I hope you are looking for internships, to line up a job you will enjoy afterwards.


Yeah if my art still doesn't suck by then


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah if my art still doesn't suck by then



I can give _zero _useful advice on a career in art. x3

Have some other career options if you're not confident. Doing research and essay writing as part of your art degree, taking a mathematics class as a minor, etc, 
so that you have some breadth of skills in case some other job opportunities take your fancy.


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 7, 2022)

Kope said:


> I’m moving to Washington. Now to find a place that is inexpensive there. Hmm


That probably depends on what part of the state.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Aug 7, 2022)

New Mexico.  Isolation, have to fly for healthcare, drugs are available, no rain, always sunny, low cost of living, desert, people confuse it for Mexico...

Ok, avoid New  Mexico.  Lots of films made here, like Red Dawn, but yeah not really touristy


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

Not NY. It sucks.


----------



## Smityyyy (Aug 10, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Not NY. It sucks.



Whaaaat?! New York is an amazing state.

It’s one of the most progressive states, one of the most economically productive states, upstate is one of the most affordable places to live, it has great labor laws, minimum wage is among the highest in the country, has good social safety nets, and extreme diversity of landscape.

What’s not to like? I am not so fond of the lower end of the state but I live in upstate and I love it out here. It’s quiet, very affordable, and beautiful!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 10, 2022)

Massachusetts is the only state in the US to never vote red, and it has one of the world's best hospitals. It also somewhat socialized healthcare. I don't pay for health insurance, my health insurance is free here.


----------

